# My New Girls =)



## Dovelee (Mar 21, 2016)

So I was driving around town with my boyfriend and I came to the one pet store in the area that actually had mice, so I decided to wander in and take a look even though my set up wasn't quite ready. Well the girl working there (who was wandering around with a couple hairless rat youngsters on her shoulder) invited me to look at their feeders because it looked as though their pet mice had been sold already. She told me all about how she had worked with the pair that were for sale as pets for several weeks, and she looked in the feeder bin and her face fell. One of the mice she had been socializing was now amongst the other feeders. She looked so disappointed that I told her I might come back for her.
And I did. I picked up the little long-haired black and white pied girl and a small (poor?) Chocolate female from the bin as her buddy. There was a texel-y fawn male that was tempting, but .... no. So I now have two mice, much to the utmost excitement of my cats. Luckily the two girls cannot care less about the predators lurking outside their 20g L home. Just wanted to share my excitement =)


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations with your girls, and what a nice thing you did for that young lady  I've worked in a pet shop myself years ago, and I know how she must have felt. Good luck with them!
I've had cats and mice at the same time as well, and you are absolutely right. The mice couldn't care less. Some of the cats couldn't either  besides not being able to reach into the cage, you need to be sure they can't push the cages to the floor. A playful/curious cat becomes very eager, as you probably know. But other than that, it should be fine. Some cats even lose interest in the mice fairly quickly, especially the outdoors ones.


----------

